# Problem with Arabic in PDF



## sarincv (May 24, 2009)

hi all.. I have a query which is related to arabic display in pdf... my client requires the data to be shown in arabic... everything works fine except, the arabic characters are displayed from left to right instead of right to left... how can I solve this problem... 

I use the crystal report engine available with .NET framework 2.0 to create pdf... 

This is the code sample

       /* Code to export data set to PDF file using the rpt created */
       ReportDocument doc = new ReportDocument();
       string fileName = (filePath + "\\Statement.rpt");
       doc.Load(fileName);

       /* set the datasource of doc as dataset */
       doc.SetDataSource(dsReport);

       /* set export options */ 
       ExportOptions exportOpts = doc.ExportOptions;
       exportOpts.ExportFormatType = ExportFormatType.PortableDocFormat;

       /* export as PDF */ 
       doc.ExportToHttpResponse(exportOpts, Context.Response, true, "Statement");


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2009)

Tried right justification ?


----------



## sarincv (May 25, 2009)

I solved the issue.... in that particular field in rpt file, i selected test direction as right to left....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2009)

sarincv said:


> I solved the issue.... in that particular field in rpt file, i selected test direction as right to left....


Thats what right justification means 
Glad your issue was solved


----------

